# Bufo alvarius



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Toad for sale please contact me for details


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

photo, size, sex and price please?


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

5 month m/f they are very young and it's hard to say will try the best. 
South England can delivery but only 9 December as I will be on the way between 
London-Cornwall otherwise postage ... no photo at the moment as I'm comming back home from holiday ... Price depends from quantity +/- delivery or postage please email me [email protected]


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This really ought to be in the Classified section- good luck with selling them, though.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you all : victory: last 6 toads left ....:gasp: please contact [email protected]


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

livetoad - YouTube


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

This looks like a scam... the video he posted is actually a vid made by a user who lives in the US... I could be wrong, but many things don't add up, so beware.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

You are scammer:whip: do you want photo or video on current newspaper including box and toads?

Posted this morning on private profil in youtube that's mean you can open it only by the link from this side :lol2:


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Toads Home second video for www.reptileforums.co.uk I can go for newspaper if u want  - YouTube :flrt:


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

No more for sale till next year approx Feb.
Thanx all : victory:
Signup for a new set of toad :welcome:


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

New setup - All under the bark... | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
They love new setup all day under bark but at 19:30 one by one going out hunting for crickets ...


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

traveler said:


> No more for sale till next year approx Feb.
> Thanx all : victory:
> Signup for a new set of toad :welcome:


 how much are toads please for feb


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Quotation on mail please [email protected]


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Surely adverts should be in the classified sections with a price.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

colinm said:


> Surely adverts should be in the classified sections with a price.


Sorry I'm new and it was my first thread next will be in right place.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

*​Has anyone successfully breed them ?*


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

sorry new to forum also traveler you are Selling some So have you bred them or Just bought A few baby's as I am Confused Were did you get Your'at Europe as l thought that yours Were Captive Bred


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

When Will these toads be ready are they from last year which have grown How many Males and Females left as I am getting mixed Message's which doesn't help thanksl


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Link is only for this forum - privet video on youtube
Bufo Alvarius 17.01.2013 - YouTube

I'm posting video as some one suggest with date and name on it. Hope it will be good prove to anyone who do not believe .I know they are very rare animals and it's hard to believe how someone can have many of them. They do travel aprox 3500 miles to UK last year from Asia !!! They were captive breed using breeding hormone. At the moment I'm waiting to end of the Feb. to pair them as I want to have two pair for my breeding project using previous breeder metod. One of the managers from Zoo will help me to pair them as he know better then I those animals plus one female are going to the Zoo as they have male and need female to they breeding project. Another thing is price I'm happy of the price plus price should be twice more then is to prevent this sacred animals from abusers and left to collectioners only not kids. I'm not selling them to everyone even they want to pay money.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

toadstill said:


> When Will these toads be ready are they from last year which have grown How many Males and Females left as I am getting mixed Message's which doesn't help thanksl


Yes they are from last year end of Feb I will be know how many m/f I suspect 6f 4m
3 pairs are reserved ...


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you kris for my toad your reserved for me I've seen and spoke to kris during conversation kris vetted me 1st to get to know me I am happy to do business with this man as he has gone to some length to prove he anit a con man also all his toads look beautiful and well loved thanks kris for the video sorry I asked but thanks for not taking offence


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

Im happy to buy the toad kris but your saying 6weeks now and you've got 6 left right you say bristol but ive a friend who's willing to take the toad of you if you could please drive to Gloucestershire as I don't drive and it's to long on train an to expensive what happens if you don't make on time . Im left stuck :gasp: also girlfriend s not happy just putting the money in a strangers bank account with no name and address so I hope you understand what she is saying as we have been scammed before so I've got to be so careful im not implying anything towards you hope you do sell me toad as I do really want one :2thumb:


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

toadstill said:


> Im happy to buy the toad kris but your saying 6weeks now and you've got 6 left right you say bristol but ive a friend who's willing to take the toad of you if you could please drive to Gloucestershire as I don't drive and it's to long on train an to expensive what happens if you don't make on time . Im left stuck :gasp: also girlfriend s not happy just putting the money in a strangers bank account with no name and address so I hope you understand what she is saying as we have been scammed before so I've got to be so careful im not implying anything towards you hope you do sell me toad as I do really want one :2thumb:


 
Let's make it clear: 
I'm not pushing anyone to pay me any money it's an option to reserve them as they are very rare and wanted. Bank account was an option fee free. If you want can be PayPal it's a little be extra (PayPal fee )but secure by they policy and you will get all my details checked by them.If you do not want to pay then please wait to the end of Feb.End of Feb. someone will help me to sex them. 
This link is to 8 photo sample picture of 4 toads A,B,C,D m? f?

25.01.13 - a set on Flickr

Little quiz I like to know more opinion. Comments please where is m and f (for example Cm Df...)

All people are welcome end of Feb. in my place for pick up and I do prefer it. Another thing is delivery. I can delivery them up to Bristol for the cost of petrol it's 50£ if more people then less for delivery.I do not have 6 at the moment with yours 1m I have only 4 toad. If you do not reserve one up to Friday as we agreed I have 4 (2m and 1pair m+f) for sale who first then better. 
Before delivery it will be welcome to pay me on front for delivery but it's not inc. people who did make reservation. I will not want any more money on front from any of them. Don't get me wrong.
The train is a very good option and if you have friend it will be even cheaper for you to buy one return ticket share cost and travel to Torbay for two or more if you want. 
Postage: 
If you chose postage it's clear you have to pay all many to the strangers bank account or Paypal before you receive anything.You can choose whatever service you want if it's express but of course it's risk to send live animals even in excellent conditions !!! Box will be support in heat pack if needed according to weather condition.On the box I'm placing information about animals inside .... To the end of Feb. is 4 weeks but it's Th. More secure is to send animals in Monday then on the end of the week. That's mean Monday 04.03.13 I will send them if you want to send them as you are only one who will not pick them from me.

Uff... thanx


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would not post them,its illegal .


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

colinm said:


> I would not post them,its illegal .


Thanx...
I was speaking with TNT they are sending live reptiles, amphibians. Have experience with it. The man said me they are sending usually snakes.
I'm sure it's no one service like that. Shiply is doing quotation for delivery all what you want. The question is: Is it worth it ? Giving live animal in box to someone to who it is only BOX ? 
That's why I do prefer collection or delivery if possible. Sometimes loosing my time driving for petrol cost .... : victory:


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*I got my cane toad by tnt*

Hi traveler I know reptiles can be sent through post as mine arrived by tnt. 3 points to point out !! 1 'I don't know who you are I could be putting money in anyone; s account it even may not be your own bank account 2 nd point I wanted your address so I could come and get it but as soon as I ask for details you've got shirty with me and PayPal account is not what it's cracked up to be they may know some of youre details but if it goes wrong they have get out clauses and then im still out of pocket 3rd point your ADVERTISEMENT SAYS FOR SALE Not !!!!! Deposit now so please alter your advert as there miss leading also do you know what you're doing as sexing is not easy and it was feb there for sale as I rang you in December so what happens if you have sexed them rong which is easily done to get my toad off you would set me back by 200 pound for toad to bristol then £140 to get to exter also you've given 2 locations I have bought loads of snakes off here snakes and vivs and never had this trubole and Gloucestershire is just up road fron Bristol I will wait as im not driving at all what happends if you dont turn up on time and I've to go home empty handed and sad nah I'll wait but you want to put youre advert right please :bash:


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

toadstill said:


> Hi traveler I know reptiles can be sent through post as mine arrived by tnt. 3 points to point out !! 1 'I don't know who you are I could be putting money in anyone; s account it even may not be your own bank account 2 nd point I wanted your address so I could come and get it but as soon as I ask for details you've got shirty with me and PayPal account is not what it's cracked up to be they may know some of youre details but if it goes wrong they have get out clauses and then im still out of pocket 3rd point your ADVERTISEMENT SAYS FOR SALE Not !!!!! Deposit now so please alter your advert as there miss leading also do you know what you're doing as sexing is not easy and it was feb there for sale as I rang you in December so what happens if you have sexed them rong which is easily done to get my toad off you would set me back by 200 pound for toad to bristol then £140 to get to exter also you've given 2 locations I have bought loads of snakes off here snakes and vivs and never had this trubole and Gloucestershire is just up road fron Bristol I will wait as im not driving at all what happends if you dont turn up on time and I've to go home empty handed and sad nah I'll wait but you want to put youre advert right please :bash:


I'M 30 min from Exeter in Paignton TORBAY you welcome end of Feb in my place. Sexing will be support by manager of the zoo it is hard work you right hope we do it right. As far as we was speeking sex is not important for you.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

This link is to 8 photo sample picture of 4 toads Af ,Bf ,Cm ,Df 
25.01.13 - a set on Flickr

As you can see between D1 and C1 the throat are darker. Usually girls have clearly white throat. But I need to confronted it with specialist.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

It's NOT ONLY this .... : victory:


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

My girfriend just send me this photo 
Dzieki Slonko za zdjecie kc.... | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I don't know they natural habit's but it looks like we have first natural couple. They two are keeping together all the times ....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

traveler said:


> My girfriend just send me this photo
> Dzieki Slonko za zdjecie kc.... | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> I don't know they natural habit's but it looks like we have first natural couple. They two are keeping together all the times ....


I wouldn't count on it- a lot of frogs are happy to snuggle up in a situation that suits them, in terms of shelter, temperature, humidity etc. Don't buy your wedding hat just yet...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Super rare ? I've seen these advertised a few times before


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I wouldn't count on it- a lot of frogs are happy to snuggle up in a situation that suits them, in terms of shelter, temperature, humidity etc. Don't buy your wedding hat just yet...


Thanks
It just look strange when they going at the same time to water and together are keeping on oposite side to the rest of them  She said me the little one is on the big one but not holding her like in amplex ...


----------



## Leonard03 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone I would just like to say that Traveler is the reason i became a member of this site. I read his Bufo for sale and signed up to get in touch this was in Dec 12. I too had some misgivings about the money but i ordered 4 and we came to an agreement half the amount as deposit the rest on collection. I drove to bristol and met up with him, recieved my toads and we have been in contact since. From my dealings with him he has been upfront fair and good to his word. Hope this goes a small way to reassurring everyone who would like to have a sacred toad in their life !


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

Leonard03 said:


> Hi everyone I would just like to say that Traveler is the reason i became a member of this site. I read his Bufo for sale and signed up to get in touch this was in Dec 12. I too had some misgivings about the money but i ordered 4 and we came to an agreement half the amount as deposit the rest on collection. I drove to bristol and met up with him, recieved my toads and we have been in contact since. From my dealings with him he has been upfront fair and good to his word. Hope this goes a small way to reassurring everyone who would like to have a sacred toad in their life !


Why's is that it's taken 2 months an this is your 1st post all I asked was for a name address didn't mean to ipmly anything at traveler but im not happy but this is me


----------



## Leonard03 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm a busy man.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

Leonard03 said:


> Hi everyone I would just like to say that Traveler is the reason i became a member of this site. I read his Bufo for sale and signed up to get in touch this was in Dec 12. I too had some misgivings about the money but i ordered 4 and we came to an agreement half the amount as deposit the rest on collection. I drove to bristol and met up with him, recieved my toads and we have been in contact since. From my dealings with him he has been upfront fair and good to his word. Hope this goes a small way to reassurring everyone who would like to have a sacred toad in their life !


 
Thanx... all the best to you and yours sacred animals 
: victory:


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

I have last 2 toad :gasp: for sale this year....


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

My new setup with swimming pool 

13/03/13 water set - a set on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

No more for sale
Thanx all : victory:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Please put an advert with prices in the amphibian classified section.


----------

